# Netscap + Java Brauche Hilfe



## rolfrioja (23. Dez 2003)

Hallo ich brauche als Anfänger eine Hilfe:

Ich habe eine WEB-Seite: die nicht mit dem Netscape-Browser angezeigt wird, sondern 
nur mit dem IE-Browser.

Nunsagte man mir das liegt an den Java-scripts die ich in der WEB-Seite eingebaut habe.

Frage: Gibt es irgendeine Lösung um die Seiten auch im Netscape anzeigen zu lassen?

 Die Web ist : www.aguilagolf.com

An sonsten ein frohes Fest und einen guten Rutsch ins Neue Jahr


----------



## bygones (23. Dez 2003)

Java != JavaScript !!

Die logische Folge, wenn es im Netscape nicht angezeigt wird ist, dass du Script Befehle verwendest, die nur der IE kennt. 

Vielleicht hat hier jemanden trotzdem eine Lösung, ansonsten kann ich dir http://selfhtml.teamone.de empfehlen, die haben auch einen recht guten JavaScript Bereich.....

Gruß
deathbyaclown


----------

